# Surly Ghost Grappler vs On-One Bootzipper



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

Because of my age and arthritis in my neck I've started looking for a bit of a more upright riding position bike. Just sold a Trek Stashe and am ready to fund a new bike. 

A couple things I'd like are a steel frame, rigid, big tires. Mechanical discs are ok. I have some friends who have gotten into gravel riding and keep bugging me to come along.

I've narrowed it down to the Ghost Grappler and the On-One Bootzipper. I've done the geo comparison on Bike Insights and they are almost identical (looking at smalls for both frames, Im 5'7" with a 30 inch inseam). 

The Bootzipper is a lot cheaper and would have to wait 60 days to get it shipped from England. I'd get a On-One Geoff bar (Jones copy) and dropper post with the bike. I'd also get a set of 650b wheels in the purchase so that I could swap wheels with different style tires on them. Plus is that the Bootzipper comes with hydro disc brakes. I've owned a On-One Inbred in the past when they started out.

The Ghost Grappler is hard to find right now. My local Surly dealer said they won't be able to get a Ghost Grappler until the 2023 release in Sept/Oct. I have been able to find my size online. Looking at Bike Insights this one has a bit higher (31mm) stack height which would be a bonus for my riding position. Always wanted a Surly but never pulled the trigger. The cost is a lot higher than the Bootzipper.

Can anyone think of why I should choose one over the other?


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you prefer flat/Jones style bars or drop bars? That would be the first question since the Bootzipper comes stock with a flat bar or Jones style bar, and the GG comes stock with drop bars. It would add pretty significant cost to the GG to convert to flat bar. Note that if you contact Planet X, they'll work on component substitutions for complete bike purchases. 

However, even if you kept both bikes stock, the GG is quite a bit more expensive...looks like about $1800, vs. around $1000 for the Bootzipper delivered to the US. 

I just purchased a Bootzipper frameset from Planet X during a big sale- bought on 3/28, and just got a DHL notice that it'll be delivered today. So certainly not a 60 day delivery! I wouldn't let that influence your purchase decision. 

Happy to update here with my impressions of the Bootzipper, although I am building mine up from the frame, so it won't necessarily be reflective of the stock complete build.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

DETarch, please do add your build notes to this thread. The 60 delivery was what the website says for the Bootzipper complete. I am going to try and use this bike for several different things. Gravel riding (wouldn't race, just do the fun rides), light mtbing, commutting.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Surly makes very well thought out bikes and has the luxury of being able to deal with warranty issues at basically any shop in the US. On One is cheap budget stuff made who-knows-where and their warranty and customer service are basically non-existent.

I put a ton of miles on my Karate Monkey and never had a single issue. I broke an On One Inbred after one season of riding and had the company literally ghost me when I tried to file a warranty claim.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

That is something to seriously think about. Thanks for thoughts on the warranty.


----------



## Nomad77 (May 21, 2021)

I had one each of the two earliest iterations of the Inbred. I was happy with both and had no issues however there have been quite a few shifts and turns with the company. Sadly, stories of less than positive experiences with them aren’t uncommon.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, the Bootzipper frame I received today did NOT have a fork, rear axle, or RD hanger, despite all 3 being pictured on the product page...

It is my error, there was (very) fine print at the bottom of the page indicating it was frame only without a fork. But I can't believe they'd have a picture of frame and fork when that was not reflective of the product being purchased. Purchase carefully and don't let a good sale rush the purchase like it did for me!

Contacted Planet X customer service and will see what they can offer. This could be a good indicator of support for issues if that's a concern for you, ha. I've got a pile of parts to hang on the frame, so I need something! If they don't at least have a fork for me at a reasonable cost, I'll initiate a return.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

I love the GG just because it has water bottle bosses on the rear drop out, but you cant beat that BZ for the price AND its instantly ready with bags for under $1100.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Update: they're sending me a fork and RD hanger for $60. Hopefully shipping doesn't take too long, I'm itching to get this bike put together!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

Hope you get your for soon. What do you think is the largest rear tire you can fit in the Bootzipper??

One other bike has been added to my list. The Breezer Radar X. More traditional gravel bike but fantastic spec for the price. I'll make a choice by Friday.


----------



## Brad In A Van (Nov 26, 2017)

If you want the Ghost Grappler it wouldn’t take much to convert it to a flat bar. All you would need is the Advent X trigger shifter ($30 or so) and a set of short pull brake levers to work with the road calipers.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

I've got a set of Avid speed dials that will work with street brakes, also a Curve Remlaw set of bars, and a Redshift suspension stem. I tried to convert an old drop bar commuter to a gravel bike but the frame was all wrong.


----------



## DETarch (Feb 26, 2011)

Gary in VA said:


> Hope you get your for soon. What do you think is the largest rear tire you can fit in the Bootzipper??
> 
> One other bike has been added to my list. The Breezer Radar X. More traditional gravel bike but fantastic spec for the price. I'll make a choice by Friday.


Thanks, paid today, so now I wait!

Claimed rear clearance is 29x2.4, but they’ve alluded to that being conservative, and that there is more clearance. I suspect a 2.5-2.6 would fit fine depending on your needs for mud clearance.

That Breezer looks very cool too- similar intentions and capabilities to the GG and Bootzipper. Might just be a case of whichever one you can find available in your size.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

I've been able to find the Ghost Grappler and Radar X in my size. The Bootzipper I can order my size and wait.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

So I ordered my Ghost Grappler tonight from Bikeman.com. I used Bike Insights a bunch to compare it to bikes I've ridden and it is what I'm looking for. Also didn't want to modify what I was buying to turn it into setting like the Ghost Grappler.


----------

